# ZombieLand movie.



## sbugir (Oct 2, 2009)

Saw it, liked it. Thought it was very entertaining and the story wasn't too shabby. What did you guys and gals think?


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 3, 2009)

I thought it was great. Not as funny as Shaun of the Dead...but I liked it a lot.


----------



## sbugir (Oct 3, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> I thought it was great. Not as funny as Shaun of the Dead...but I liked it a lot.


Same here, Shaun was better, but for an American (used loosely...) movie this was pretty good.


----------



## revmdn (Oct 3, 2009)

I want to see it soon. Looks real funny.


----------



## sbugir (Oct 3, 2009)

revmdn said:


> I want to see it soon. Looks real funny.


Definitely go see it. Its full of one-liners that made me laugh quite hard.


----------



## Stone (Oct 3, 2009)

I thought it was great! You get comedy and zomies, what else can you ask for? I think that Woody Harrelson done a bang up job in it.


----------



## sbugir (Oct 3, 2009)

heck yes stone


----------

